# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  U kojem tjednu ste saznali spol djeteta?

## Paula

Zanima me kad su vam prvi put rekli spol djeteta.
U prvoj trudnoći privatnik mi je rekao da je curuca oko 14-tog tjedna dok su mi u Petrovoj rekli tek u trideset i nekojem.
S obzirom da mi je trudnoća uredna glupo mi je pačati 350kn pregled privatno (doc je super ali nekako bi rađe otišla kod nekog tko bi mi snimio bebača na kazetu i te "gluposti").
I da li imate "osjećaj" da nosite curicu ili dečka (ja uopće ne kužim na sveopće zgražanje moje mamice koja je znala u oba slučaja). Nekako ne mogu racionalno dokučiti kako je to moguće pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva ako imate vremena za razmišljane o tim "glupostima"

----------


## Arijana

Prva trudnoća - 12 tj. curica - ne znam je li to bio osjećaj ili želja, ali i prije nego sam saznala bila sam uvjerena da je curica i svaki, ama baš svaki put kad bi sanjala bebicu bila je curica s puno crne kosice (takva se i rodila)
Druga trudnoća- 17 tj. dječak - mislila sam da će opet bit curica, ali opet sanjala uporno mušku ćelavu bebicu (takav se i rodio).

----------


## branka1

Pa ti si vještica  :Grin:  

18 tj.

a tada sam mislila da je to rano

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja sam slavni primjer kako "majčinska intuicija" može zakazati - od prvog dana ZNALA sam i cijelim bićem osjećala da nosim curicu, znala sam kako izgleda, sanjala sam je prije par godina...A onda sam u 18. tjednu saznala da moja curica ima pimpek.  :Grin:

----------


## la11

mislim da je to bilo u 30 tj,gin.nije bio siguran 100 % pa mi nije htio ništa govoriti

----------


## india

U 17. tjednu gin priopcio da je cura. Prije mi je "intuicija" sugerirala ziher decko... Sad sam u 34. tjednu; jos uvijek cura  :D

----------


## andrea

u 14. tjednu ; pogodili su od prve

----------


## thalia

Ja sam 18. tjedan i danas sam bila na UZV, ali ništa se ne vidi :/ 

Bitno da je mališa/malena dobro  :D , stigli rezultati prenatalnog i sve je ok... Samo me silno zanima šta je   :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

Ja još ne znam je li dečko ili cura, ali kad razmišljam o bebici razmišljam samo o curi, nije to intuicija nego želja, i već znam da ću biti razočarana (iako je to totalno glupo i nepošteno prema bebici) ako bude dečko. Ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## Frida

U 28. tjednu, ja sam nekako od početka bila sigurna da je cura, mala fighterica, a svi su me uvjeravali u suprotno   :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

martinaP, bit ćeš razočarana jedno kratko vrijeme, ali će te proći...  :Wink:  vrlo brzo, pa ćeš se onda pitati kako si ikad uopće i mislila o curi (naravno, sve u slučaju da ne bude cura)!

----------


## Brunda

> Ja sam slavni primjer kako "majčinska intuicija" može zakazati - od prvog dana ZNALA sam i cijelim bićem osjećala da nosim curicu, znala sam kako izgleda...


Evo još jedne kojoj je intuicija zakazala.
Bila sam ziher da je cura, isto sam "znala" kako će izgledati...ali eto, u 12. tjednu (barem su me srezali u početku) došli do spoznaje da je pišonja. Ali liči na moju viziju curke   :Wink:

----------


## Romina

ja sam saznala u 12. tj ,i pogodili su da je mali pishonja  :Heart:

----------


## Vanchy

Ja sam prije nego sam napravila test znala da sam trudna (ne mogu objasniti kako sam to znala, ali jesam). Onda sam nakon saznanja da stvarno jesam trudna bebu pocela oslovljavati u muskom rodu. MM me pitao zasto za bebu govorim kao da ce biti sin, a ja sam mu rekla da ja imam takav osjecaj. U 18. tjednu doc mi je rekao da ce biti sin, a u 29. to jos jednom ponovio. Moram priznati da jedva cekam da vidim sto cu roditi, iako mi je potpuno svejedno hoce li biti kci ili sin. Najvaznije mi je da beba bude zdrava i da MM i ja budemo nasem zlatu dobri roditelji.
Ja sam osobno zeljela blizance i bila sam malo (ali samo malo) razocarana kad sam saznala da cu imati samo jednu bebu. Tko zna mozda drugi puta....

----------


## michelle zg

Kod mene definitnvno funkcionira ona famozna ženska intuicija.   :Grin:  
Oduvijek sam nekako znala da će mi prvo dijete biti sin i kad sam saznala da sam trudna, od prvog dana sam "znala" da je sin iako me MM skeptično gledao ali ispalo je  da sam imala pravo.
Pišonju je doc potvrdio već u  14. tjednu.

----------


## Felix

od pocetka sam znala da ce biti decko, iako sam priznajem prizeljkivala curicu. uzv u 18 tjednu je pokazao decka, a sto ce ispasti mozemo 100% znati tek kad se rodi   :Wink:

----------


## Barbi

Za Patrika sam u 18. tjednu saznala da je dečko (intuicija mi je govorila isto to). U ovoj trudnoći sam u 17. tjednu saznala da nosim curu i također me intuicija nije prevarila.

Vidjet ćemo kako će biti treći put.  :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

U 16. tjednu. Isto sam imala osjećaj da je dečko, ali ne bih znala točnije protumačiti kakav osjećaj. I da, svaki put kad sam sanjala dijete, bio je dečko.

----------


## anjica

ja sam bila sto posto uvjerena da je dečko, a u 17. tjednu mi je ginekologica rekla da je curica :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kejt

bila sam 100% sigurna da je dečko i svi su me uvjeravali da baš tako i izgledam (one stare bapske) a u 20. tjednu dr. veli cura je - koje iznenađenje !!! ja sam stvarno bila poptpuno uvjerena da je dečko, toliko da sam prvih par minuta mislila da se dr. zabunio  :Wink:

----------


## Kejt

na kraju nisam rekla - bila je cura, u biti vidi se u potpisu, baš sam smotana

----------


## marta

ja ne znam, mene ceka iznenadjenje  :D

----------


## Pliska

Ja sam se nadala curici ali mi je ginica rekla već u 12. tjednu da je pišonja. Tako sam imala vremena da se naviknem da ništa od moje curice   :Grin:  .
Na kraju kad si malo razmislim bolja mi je varijanta da je muško prvi, ali nemojte me pitati zašto. To si samo ja nalazim sve moguće razloge jer nije bilo po mom.   :Laughing:

----------


## Buffy

Nama su rekli u 16 tjednu da je curica. MM je tvrdio da je znao! Ja mislim, ma sigurna sam, samo zato sto smo oduvijek pricali samo o njoj. Doktorka je sigurna pa ako nas iznenadi djecarac bit ce smijeha. Buduci smo je cekali jaaako dugo bitno je samo da dodje   :Heart:

----------


## mamaprviput

nama su u 19. tj. rekli da se ne vidi piso pa da valjda cura?! 
a stalno smo imali osjecaj da je decko, pogotovo ja! 
sto se tice snova, kad sam mislila da je decko sanjala sam curu 2x, a sad kad su rekli da je cura sad sam sanjala sina i da je isti ja. 
Ma nema tu intuicije, mislim da se vise radi o zelji, svjesnoj ili podsvjesnoj.

----------


## litala

sva tri puta saznali u 40om tjednu   :Smile:  

prekrasni osjecaji iznenadjenja, odusevljenja i raspamecenosti x 3 :D 

prvi i drugi put tata ih vidio prvi, treci put smo ga vidjeli istovremeno   :Heart:

----------

Saznali u 17 nedelja +3 dana

----------


## tridesetri

meni su od pocetka trudnoce svi predvdjali decka...te imam veliki trbuh, te ovo, te ono...razne bapske price. cak su mi i na ultrazvuku u 20. tjednu rekli da je decko. a kad ono, na sliijedecem pregledu ustanovili da je cura :D prije nisam imala neke zelje, ali kad sam saznala da je curica totalno sam se nekako drugacije pocela osjecati...cudno, ne znam objasniti...nekako zenstvenije, vrckasto...ima li koja od vas slicna iskustva?

----------


## Kejt

tridesettri, tako nekako sam se i ja osjećala kad sam saznala da je curica (isto svi 'izgatali' dečka, kad ono na UZV ...)
nekako sam si bila ljepša i bilo mi je još više stalo da se lijepo obučem, našminkam i tako, da komad bude ponosna na svoju mamu
sjećam se, baš me bilo puklo
evo mi je sad na rukama, a još me to drži 
i još, otkad ju imam - samo bi se šetala i pokazivala ju   :Laughing:  
uživajte, tvoja cura i ti

----------


## Mamaitata

U 13. tjednu smo saznali da je Nika decko ("....eeeevo, lijepo se vidi...")...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Obrat se dogodio u 20. tjednu..

----------


## india

u 17. tjednu saznali da je cura. još je uvijek... sad smo u 35. tjednu

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci 'znala' da je cura a u drugoj nisam bila sugurna. U prvoj dok nije bio siguran sve do kraja (slab uredski uz) a u drugoj smo 100% saznali u 32 sedmici.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ja još ne znam je li dečko ili cura, ali kad razmišljam o bebici razmišljam samo o curi, nije to intuicija nego želja, i već znam da ću biti razočarana (iako je to totalno glupo i nepošteno prema bebici) ako bude dečko. Ne mogu si pomoći.


Ja sam oduvjek htjela samo curu, i na UZV sa kojih 18 tj pitam dr vidi li se, uz napomenu kako ja strašnooo želim curu, kao biti ću razočarana dečkom, on nije precizirao, ali se po njemu dalo zaključiti da mi se želja neće ispuniti. I ja sam se počela pripremati na dečka, kao pa biti će mu lakše u životu, pa kao cure su tatine, on će biti mamin dečko i nakon nekog vremena sam se saživila s tim da nosim dečka. Kako sam htjela rodit na SV Duhu otišla sam tamo na pregled sa 32 tjedna i tamo su postavili sumnju na kolestazu i naručili me u bolnicu.
Ja sva nesretna kažam sestri, a ja sam samo htjela potvrditi da je s bebom sve OK i da mi se potvrdi da je dečko, a sad se nisam ni sjetila pitati spol, kada ulazi dr. i kaže cura je. Mada sam oduvjek željela curicu, 14 tjedana uvjerenja da nosim dečka dovela su do toga da sam sada osjećala lagano razočaranje. Brzo me je pustilo, posebno kada se rodila prekrasna cura, i ja sam presretna što je baš cura, ali bi sigurno bila isto tako presretna da je bio dečko.

martinaP vjeruj da nećeš biti razočarana kojeg god spola dijete rodiš.

----------


## djuli

A ja biserka u 26om tjednu kazem doktorici: nisam sigurna zelim li znati spol!
a ona meni :pa pise vam u trudnickoj vec mjesec dana ako hocete vi pogledajte!
Naravno da sam pogledala i cura je :D

----------


## thalia

Mi smo jučer išli na UZV, ali kako je mama buco   :Embarassed:  , tako se ne vidi baš dobro kroz špek-izolaciju na trbuhu.

Kaže doktorica da misli da je pišulinac i ako je falila da će mi dat čokoloadu  :D , al neće se još 100 posto izjasnit.

Mi imamo ime za curicu i to najljepše na svijetu   :Grin:  , ali za dečka se nikako ne možemo dogovoriti  :/ . I ja sam si želila curu, nisam razočarana niti malo, samo me brine hoću li znati odgajati dečka  :Sad:  , to su ti glupi hormoni i strahovi koji me svako malo zaperu. Bit će bolje. Bitno da je živ(a)/zdrav(a)---->to ja kao jer nije sto posto sigurna   :Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

mm i ja smo tiho zeljeli curicu, no imala sam osjecaj (i ja i mm) da je decko. i bio je. saznali u 25om tjednu.
mislim da nam je zljenje curice bilo povezano sa time sto smo stalno brijali na veliku mazu.
a veliku mazu smo i dobili.  :Saint:  
ma kakvo razocaranje?? to je cista kemija ljubavi.
 :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

a jooj da, imena za deckica su puno teza i nama bila. na um su nam padala samo ona koja nikad ne bi dali i koja su nam smijesna. pred kraj - panika - treba se uozbiljit i smislit nesto.
a za curice ima tako prekrasnih izbora...
a da ne 'propadne' ime, mm je nazvao svoj novi bend po imenu koji smo izabrali za curicu (norah)  :Laughing:

----------


## Amelie32

Haj curke !
Eto po prvi puta i mene. dakle, s prvim bebačem stvar je bila ovakva. U 12. tjednu kaže doc da je cura i mi se ufurali da će biti Monika.  :D I bila je do 33. tjedna kad je doc rekao da je nešto naraslo. Dobro da se leži za vrijeme UZV. :shock: Moj MM se onesvjestio od sreće, a ja sam morala trpiti pitanja tipa hoće li se bebač zvati Bill ( bilo je vrijeme afere Lewinsky - Clinton). Nakon 3 dana mog plača MM me pitao zašto sam toliko u bedu, a ja kažem točno ovo : "Ali ja ne znam ništa o malim dečkima..." i opet u plač. Naravno da sad sve znam i o malim i o onim malo većim dečkima. Sada sam u 11. tjednu i slatko iščekujem babača/icu, zaista mi više nije bitan spol, samo da je sve OK. Svi oko mene luduju da će biti ONA.

----------


## valentine

Ja sam tek na porodu saznala da je curica. Naime, cijelu trudnoću doktor nije nikako vidio spol, jer je beba bila u nekom čudnom položaju, iako sam ga ja svaki put gnjavila da mi kaže. Mogu samo reći da sam ja ipak cijelo to vrijeme nekako znala (i nadala) da je curka. :D

----------


## Arwen

nisam znala šta je dok nisam rodila i stvarno me baš niti
malo nije zanimalo,valjda sam bila preopterećena svim onim
pričama šta sve može poći krivo
ali zato sam sebi nekako zacrtala u glavu da će sljedeće biti curica
i uopće ne razmišljam da bi mogao biti dečkić cura i bog
a još nisam ni trudna  :Razz:

----------


## miha

mislila sam da mi je potpuno svejedno - beba je beba... 

onda je dok. u 16.tj rekao "cura" - mi rekli, OK (iako je MM htio dečka)
u 20.tj. pita dok. "prošli put smo rekli spol, jel?". 
ja kažem "da, cura", a on će "cura?! to sam rekao? ne, ovo je dečko :shock: ! pa što sam vam zbilja rekao da je cura? hmmm...čudno...". 
MM nije htio vjerovati sve dok nisam rodila, a ja sam se nevjerojatno iznenadila kad sam shvatila da mi ipak nije svejedno i da sam presretna što imam maloga pimponju :D ...

----------


## fiona

Prvi put s 36,5 tjedana na porodu - htjeli smo znati, ali se ona nikak nije htjela okrenut. Sramežljivo moje dijete. Ja sam cijelo vrijeme imala osjećaj da je cura.
Drugi put s 32 tjedna. Kad je doktorica rekla Mirti da će dobiti seku, samo je potvrdila ono što sam ja cijelo vrijeme znala - da smo napravili curu.

----------


## Irena001

u 21 tjednu smo saznali  :Smile:

----------


## mrkvica

Negdje u 12 tjednu. Dečko. Sad sam u 29. Do sada je samo potvrđivao.

----------


## Mirta30

mislim da je bilo u 15 tjednu

----------


## Točkica

Ne znam točno koji je tjedan bio ali znam datum, 27.12.2004., rodila sam 01.03.2005. Izgorila sam živa od nestrpljenja dok mi ginićka nije priopćila lijepu vijest (jer sam žarko željela curu)...

----------


## momtobe

U 18.tjednu, kod privatnog ginekologa. 2 tjedna prije bila sam u Petrovoj, ali nije se ništa vidjelo, a jasno mi je i zašto- na onom UZV iz '45. ne vidi se ni gdje je dijete. Oni u Petrovoj svoje nove i skupe uređaje čuvaju za patologiju trudnoće, a mi "obične" trudnice nismo im zanimljive...

----------


## NICOLE

U 15.tj ( 14+2) muško a potvrdili su i u 16.tj a sada idem 23. na kontrolu u 21.tj. pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Rianea

Upravo danas rezultati amniocenteze pokazali - jos jedno musko. 19+5 tj.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> U 18.tjednu, kod privatnog ginekologa. 2 tjedna prije bila sam u Petrovoj, ali nije se ništa vidjelo, a jasno mi je i zašto- na onom UZV iz '45. ne vidi se ni gdje je dijete. Oni u Petrovoj svoje nove i skupe uređaje čuvaju za patologiju trudnoće, a mi "obične" trudnice nismo im zanimljive...


stvarno? ja spadam pod patologiju trudnoce, ali uredjaj kojim me gledaju ne izgleda mi bas novo i skupo...

i u istu ordinaciju ulaze i sve druge trudnice, neke od njih poznajem osobno i znam da im je trudnoca uredna i "nepatoloska"

on topic: prof. Ivanisevic mi je rekla da je decko jos u 16. tjednu trudnoce. sad sam u 20.

----------


## paučica

Nama su sa 15 tt rekli da je dečko, potvrdili I sa 19. Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## Begonija

Prvo dijete, sa 20 tjedana-curica
Drugo dijete, sa 16 tjedana-dečko
Treće dijete, već sa 12 tjedana-dečko

----------


## unique

> Prvo dijete, sa 20 tjedana-curica
> Drugo dijete, sa 16 tjedana-dečko
> Treće dijete, već sa 12 tjedana-dečko



4. Ćeš vec u 8. Saznati  :Smile: ))


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## celeste

U prvoj trudnoći od početka je bila ONA i u 12 tjednu doktorica je potvrdila, u drugoj od početka je bio ON i u 13  tjednu doktorica je samo potvrdila. U onoj nesudjenoj blizanačkoj trudnoći rekla sam MM: Mogli bi biti blizanci, jer imam  neredovite cikluse i ciste po jajnicima. Pa sad kako si tko to tumači.

----------


## Begonija

> 4. Ćeš vec u 8. Saznati ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha, ha ja htjedoh troje, za četvrto nemam sape

----------


## zekana

Ja sam sad u 15tt i uskoro bih trebala na pregled pa ću pitati da pogleda. Ako vidi- vidi. Ja mislim (morala bih provjeriti) da sam u prvoj trudnoći tek sa 22-23 tt saznala da ćemo dobiti GIRL. Turski neki doktor bio pa je na engleskom priopćio da će biti GIRL, hehe! Muž bi sad sina- tata kao tata bi htio svog pišonju. Divnu curu imamo, a ja sam nekako neopredijeljena. Ja bih STVARNO, van svake ofucane fraze, htjela divnu i zdravu bebu kakva nam je i ova mišekica što sad spava kraj mene. Uskoro javim ako bude beba raspoložena pokazati...  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

Evo reče danas da misli da je dječačić, ali "hajde da pogledamo idući puta". Pa eto, za mjesec dana ćemo pogledati opet. Nekako ne doživljavam ozbiljno dok mi ne okrene ekran i kaže: Evo vidite, to vam je to! Al znam da oni zapravo ne vole davati prognoze rano jer je nesigurno. I po vašim postovima mi je jasno da je stvarno prevrtljivo, nekad i do kraja.

----------


## kristina_zg

I ja sam također danas bila na uzv-u, i sad mi je pak novi termin, ipak sam malo više trudna...Ja sam jedna od trudnica..(nadam se ne jedina) koja se nije mogla sjetiti datuma zadnje menstruacije  :Embarassed:  pa mi je na zadnjem pregledu termin bio 8.11., a danas je on 31.10...no ajmo na temu  :Smile:  Pokušao je vidjeti, no između nogu je bila pupčana vrpca...samo je napomenuo da se nešto nazire. Nisam mogla a da ne pitam pa što mu se čini da bi bilo. Veli on: _mislim da je ono što nemate doma_  (doma imam dvije curke koje silno žele bracu)..Vidjet ćemo, no najvažnije da je sve u redu, pa neka bude što treba biti :Smile:

----------


## kolimoli

ja jučer bila na UZV (17+5) i veli ginic da imamo pisu  :Smile: 

kod male sam se puno duze nacekala, saznala sam tek sa cca. 27 tjedana

----------


## ARIANM

Mi neki dan na uzv 12+3 i već veli dr. da je 90 posto siguran da je dečko  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Htjeli smo da spol bude iznenađenje ali na uzv u 28tt nisam ni stigla reći dr da ne govori već smo odmah saznali tko nam dolazi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## memento

U 11. sed. na kombiniranom probiru rekli najvjerovatnije decko, definitivno moj doktor potvrdio u 6. mjesecu. Naravno, oboje je bilo tacno.

----------


## unique

Evo, nakon sto je u 12. Tjednu pretpostavila da je najvjerojatnije dečko, sad u 17. Je doktorica 99% sigurna da je. Vidli smo i malo pimpač i sve..  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saraya

Prvi put nam je dr rekla da je dečko sa 14+1...jučer potvrdila sa 17+1..a dalje ćemo vidjeti hoće li ostati dečko  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

i još jedan dečko potvrđen danas sa 21 tt  :Very Happy:

----------


## zekana

Meni je opet pretpostavio da je dječak, i to prekjučer 19+2. A kad će se znati za sigurno... tko to zna...

----------


## kristina_zg

> Meni je opet pretpostavio da je dječak, i to prekjučer 19+2. A kad će se znati za sigurno... tko to zna...


Ma to je dečko! Nije ni meni sto posto rekao to je to, ali je rekao da se nešto nazire, a i sama sam vidjela pimpača! jedino ako nekim čudom pimpač nestane  :Laughing:

----------


## anabeg

U prvoj i u drugoj trudnoći sam sa 16 tjedana saznala da nosim curice..u ovoj trećoj mi je doktor na zadnjem pregledu rekao da bi mogao biti dečko, tad sam bila trudna 13+4..neznam dal je zbilja moguće tako rano vidjeti, al tako mi je rečeno..ja od početka imam osjećaj da nosim curicu..

----------


## kristina_zg

Moguće je, meni je moju prvu curu vidio sa 12 tt, a kasnije samo potvrdio. I ja imam dvije curke, a ovaj put sam zaista imala osjećaj da je dečkić. Ne znam jesu li to bapske priče, no trudnoća mi je potpuno drugačija u odnosu na prijašnje dvije..

----------


## anabeg

Sljedeći pregled mi je 08.07. tad će mi biti 17+4..tada će se valjda sigurnije znati..a što se tiče različitosti u trudnoćama, meni je prva nekako bila različitija od ove dvije..u prvoj su me mučnine i povraćanje izmučile prve 3 mjeseca, a kasnije žgaravica..u drugoj trudnoći, a ni sad nisam imala tih problema..jedino što mi je drugačije u ovoj trudnoći je da bi samo kiselo jela..inače sam ovisnik o slatkom, a slatko me uopće ne privlači toliko od kad sam trudna.. Možda griješim, ali ja ne vjerujem da spol ovisi o tome kakva je trudnoća bila, sam tok trudnoće, osjećaji, želje i ne znam što sam sve nekad negdje pročitala da ima veze..mislim da je svaka trudnoća priča za sebe..možda griješim, ali eto ja sam takvog mišljenja..a i na kraju krajeva neka stignu živi i zdravi u naše krilo, djevojčica ili dječak, sasvim svejedno..

----------


## KrisZg

Kada sam pitala doc sa 17tt jel vidi kaj je, kaze ona ne, polozaj je krivi a ja njoj :aha VI ne vidite da je cura, ja vidla :Laughing:  samo je presutila i zavrsava pregled i kaze aha eto vidi se lijepo.Vidjela i sestra i jos jedna doc, mala se okrenula u pravom trenutku, cura je...nadamo se da bude i ostala.

----------


## kristina_zg

> ..a i na kraju krajeva neka stignu živi i zdravi u naše krilo, djevojčica ili dječak, sasvim svejedno..


Apsolutno!

----------


## kristina_zg

Iako, neću lagat da smo si svi željeli jednog muškića nakon dvije djevojčice, naročito moje cure. No kao što smo već i zaključili, najbitnije da je sve u redu, pa bilo muško ili žensko!

----------


## anabeg

> Iako, neću lagat da smo si svi željeli jednog muškića nakon dvije djevojčice, naročito moje cure. No kao što smo već i zaključili, najbitnije da je sve u redu, pa bilo muško ili žensko!


haa, moji su podjeljeni..Velika princeza želi bracu, mala princeza želi seku. Tata kaže da mu je svejedno, vjeruj da je i meni, ali voljela bih imati i dječaka. U svakom slučaju ovo je moja zadnja trudnoća, pa što Bog da. Nakon drugog poroda bili smo na 90% da je to to, ali ja sam nekako znala i osjećala da to nije moja zadnja trudnoća, kako sam nekad baš na ovom forumu ja mislim pročitala kako je jedna forumašica napisala da je u kostima osjećala da nije još rodila svu svoju djecu (tako nekako, ne znam dal sam dobro zapamtila) ali tako nekako sam i ja osjećala..Ovaj put osjećam da je to to..

----------


## zekana

u 29tt ja još ne znam. A tako bih voljela znatiiiiiii...  :Sad:

----------


## Optimisticna

Danas sam došla do doktorice po uputnicu. Na izlasku ona me zaustavi , pogleda trbuh i kaže:" I ovo ti je nisko, bit će dečko. Sretno!" (idem na amnio za koji dan).
tako da..... doktorica kaže 15tt - dečko  :Grin:

----------


## aprilili

Danas sa 20+3tt doktor veli 100% djecak, lijepo je i slikicu sa 3d od pimpaca napravio za tatu  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Na uzv sa 20+4 saznali da stize decko  :Wink:

----------


## zekana

29+2 potvrđeno, stiže nam dečko  :Smile:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

A ja sam ovaj put saznala već u 5. - 6. tjednu. :Smile:  Sanjala sam da idem na uzv i vidjela obučenu bebu u svojem trbuhu. Po odjeći sam odmah mogla zaključiti kojeg je spola, što je poslije potvrđeno i na javi.

Ali da je beba kojim slučajem bila i drugog spola, ne bih bila ništa manje sretna. Lako za spol, ovom djetetu sve do sada nismo uspjeli vidjeti lice - svaki put ga pokrije rukom.

----------


## jo1974

Ja sam neki dan sa 20+5tt dr.Kos kaže evo luleka ljepo se naguzio da se vidi stiže nam dečko,al če biti momaka ove godine   :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Na 19+1 kaze dr.pisonja  :Heart:

----------


## Optimisticna

evo potvrđeno 17 tt, doktorica opet kaže da trbuh kaže (nisko je) dečko, napravimo ultrazvuk i slika mi za uspomenu stvarno muško međunožje.

----------


## Una11

Pozdrav,

Trenutno trudnoća 17+3
S 14 tjedana se vidjelo nešto "kao da visi"- veli dr. da bi mogao biti dečko
Prekjučer ultrazvuk- kažu da je curka, da se vidi još kao mali klitoris samo da ipak ne bi bio dečko..

<3

----------


## Junior

Od 12 tj. je pišulinac i do 30., evo, nije bilo sumnje u to jer se malac baš muški namjestio svaki put (raširio noge da se vidi raskoš) namjestio svaki put tako da imamo bar 7 različitih slika piša. :D
Muž je htio curicu, no ima još vremena i za nju.

----------


## funky

Sa 12+5 saznali da je decko...

----------


## amc**

s prvom curkom sam saznala u 16tt na 4D.  Sad sam saznala sa 20tt da je curica,ujedno je to bio i prvi posjet 4D uzv.

----------


## Ledamo

Danas, 16+4, saznali smo da nam stize maleni decko  :Smile:

----------


## aprilili

Ja sam saznala sa 20+3 da je decko. Do tad je uvijek bio okrenut tako da nismo nista mogli vidjeti.

----------

